# Bulls on top



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Found this on another board,enjoy.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Beautiful. Im getting a yak and a fly rod next spring. Cant wait!!!


----------



## TL Rebel (May 27, 2010)

I saw that too, awesome footage.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Insane . . . . good stuff.


----------



## CObob (Sep 23, 2010)

greg dini is fast becoming the biggest fly guide in L.A., he did a great film for the drake movie contest last year


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

That is David Mangum's crew - don't know if Dini fishes with Shallow Water Expeditions or not. I've heard great things about both. Check out SWE's page for more killer footage:

http://www.shallowwaterexpeditions.com


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

That was some awesome video. Almost jumped out of my chair to run home, pack, tell the wife I'll see her at Xmas (maybe) and head south to Rockport!!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Click on this post and wife saw the title and said "Typical man's mind" I responded "Not too early for a morning!" :spineyes:


----------



## CObob (Sep 23, 2010)

Coconut Groves said:


> That is David Mangum's crew - don't know if Dini fishes with Shallow Water Expeditions or not. I've heard great things about both. Check out SWE's page for more killer footage:
> 
> http://www.shallowwaterexpeditions.com


i had the names mixed up :spineyes:
flywater expositions sounded close and my work computer wouldn't play the vid, anywho...


----------

